# I could be wrong...



## atlashunter (Jul 12, 2019)

“Sit down before fact with an open mind. Be prepared to give up every preconceived notion. Follow humblywherever and to whatever abyss Nature leads or you learn nothing.” ~Hyman Rickover


----------



## 660griz (Jul 12, 2019)

Continuation of quote:

"Don’t push out figures when facts are going in the opposite direction."


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 12, 2019)




----------

